# pics of my C3



## 16vhooptie (Aug 27, 2006)

with my friends W201

enjoy
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: pics of my C3 (16vhooptie)*

sweet looks like mine








just painted the front badge
























I also just debadged the rear today, left only the audi sign on.


_Modified by uberaudi_91 at 8:52 PM 4/24/2007_


----------



## 16vhooptie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: pics of my C3 (uberaudi_91)*

haha nice, i really like the rims on your car. Im wondering is that an aftermarket exaust on your car? because i only found one company that makes an exaust for my car and its in Belgium.


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: pics of my C3 (16vhooptie)*

All i have is a tip bolted on, but I'm getting a dual pipe job done this summer. I also find it funny that my dad has a mercedes just like the one in your pic, but in silver.


_Modified by uberaudi_91 at 8:52 PM 4/24/2007_


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: pics of my C3 (16vhooptie)*

well I just bought the center light panel form a turbo, so now my rear end will look exactly like yours.


----------



## quattro Addict (Sep 2, 2006)

Ooooh its partially debadged too!


----------

